# [SOLVED] No Sound Since Latest Android Update on Xperia Arc S



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

I decided to update my Android iOS on my Sony Xperia Arc S for the first time ever. I Used the Sony PC companion connected through the original USB that I use to charge my phone. It updated fine and everything worked when I checked the phone, all my files were in place, etc.

Except for one thing. There was no sound at all anywhere. Alarms, music, ringtones. Nothing worked. The only thing that worked was phone calls. Now I am thinking the update corrupted my files or something but I did a complete factory reset on my phone keeping the latest Android version and there is still no sound. I am not sure how I can backtrack to an older version of Android but it would be nice to sort this problem out and keep using the latest Android iOS version as well. I am going to try file transferring some new music files onto my phone today to see if they will work.


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: No Sound Since Latest Android Update on Xperia Arc S*

Bump.


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: No Sound Since Latest Android Update on Xperia Arc S*

Bump.


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: No Sound Since Latest Android Update on Xperia Arc S*

Bump.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: No Sound Since Latest Android Update on Xperia Arc S*

I would contact Sony and say that the update messed up the device's sound. They'll fix it for you.


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: No Sound Since Latest Android Update on Xperia Arc S*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I would contact Sony and say that the update messed up the device's sound. They'll fix it for you.


Never mind. It magically fixed itself.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

:lil: Glad it did that.


----------

